

Japanese Mobile Gaming Company Gree Buys OpenFeint For $104 Million In Cash - ssclafani
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/21/japanese-company-gree-buys-mobile-social-gaming-platform-openfeint-for-104-million/

======
3kMarlin
Someone should do a write up about the history of OpenFeint. It's pretty much
a SV Cinderella story now.

2008: Started out as a game developer making the game Aurora Feint

2009: Pivoted to a social game network with Open Feint

2010: Written off by many as Apple announces Game Center

2011: $104M Exit

Kudos to Jason and Danielle.

------
trotsky
Is anyone able to explain the OpenFeint business model in a nutshell? Are
games paying to have OpenFeint support? That doesn't seem likely in this
environment. The OpenFeint platform, at least on android, doesn't seem to
offer any cross promotion or advertising.

Is it a spyware/marketing intelligence play?

~~~
foobar2k
OpenFeint cross promote games through their "Free game of the day" model and
charge developers for the promotion. It's a standard CPI model.

